# Couple pics...



## rdneckhntr (May 20, 2007)

I caught the two little rockbass messin around behind my house one evening. All I had with me was my little ultra light and a rooster tail(all my tackle was at a friends house) but I made the best of it.

I caught the catfish lastweek fishing with my gym teacher on a river that he fishes a lot. We caught 2 catfish, a drum, and 10 bass on tubes. The pics not very good because I had to take it while it was still in the water(it was rolling) and he didnt want me to get it in his boat so I let it go beside of it. When we were fishing we saw some fish that was atleast 6ft long and was really big around. It rolled over the top of the water when a guy we were with hooked a little catfish under it...


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 20, 2007)

*forgot to add pics...


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2007)

Nice tiny bass, Would of kept it for the fish tank!


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2007)

Nice tiny bass, Would of kept it for the fish tank!


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 21, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Nice tiny bass, Would of kept it for the fish tank!



Thanks those things are fun to catch on a little ultralight with 4lb. test.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 22, 2007)

Nice Job! Catching red eyes on light tackle is a blast!


----------

